# Fluval Edge 12-gallon new setup - thoughts?



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

All... 

I've been lurking here a while and felt it is time to finally post. I used to be into fresh water tanks when I was younger and single, and I thought I would pick up the hobby again because my kids (2 and 5) love aquariums. 

So I bought a Fluval Edge 12-Gallon. 

This is a planted tank and fully cycled (currently 7.6pH, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrate, 0 nitrite). 

I have:

- 5 Cardinal Tetra 
- 2 Guppies (one apparently pregnant female, one male)
- 10 Cherry Shrimp on order
- Several Malaysian Trumpets Snails and one Pond Snail (came free). 

- Micro Swords - in the foreground, but not in the pic. 
- Vale
- Myrio Red
- Kleiner Bar Sword

The tank seems super healthy. I did lose two Cardinals (had 7), but that was on the LFS I used for the last 3 Cardinals I bought (I won't use them again as I noticed other dead fish in their tanks and they sold the fish in those tanks). 

I have added an air stone because the Fluval's top design. No Co2. Once the plants grow out a bit, I may remove the air stone. 

Any thoughts on the tank? Does anyone see any problems or issues I should be aware of? 

I think I can add a couple more small fish, but I am up in the air with it for now. I don't want to over crowd the tank... too much. 










Thanks all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks very nice! Good choice of fish and tank mates.I question being cycled with 0 nitrates?How did you cycle.Many here use aqadvisor to check their stocking levels,compatability and filter water change needs.It's a pretty good resource for those still thinking things over or questioning where they are.


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Looks very nice! Good choice of fish and tank mates.I question being cycled with 0 nitrates?How did you cycle.Many here use aqadvisor to check their stocking levels,compatability and filter water change needs.It's a pretty good resource for those still thinking things over or questioning where they are.


I had a small 5 gallon that had my daughter's - carnival won Comet. We kept that comet for a few months and gave it away when it got too big (I hate those carnival games). Anyway, I was able to use some of the gravel from the old tank and soak the new bioballs in the filter for a while. 

I get that I should be getting some readings, but over 2-3 weeks, I had a small ammonia spike, followed by a Nitrite spike, followed by both of them being zeroed out and Nitrate appearing. A few 25% water changes zeroed out the nitrates over 4 days. 

It looks like it cycled to me.


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

And thanks!

I'll post updated pics when the CRS come in next week (the retailer was not able to fulfill the order this week  )


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You sound ok and good for you on waterchanges(the not so secret to sucess)!
ENJOY!


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You sound ok and good for you on waterchanges(the not so secret to sucess)!
> ENJOY!


It's a small tank. I actually enjoy the water changes... It gives me a chance to get in there and tweak the tankscaping. I love this tank, but the access to the tank is very limited.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I here you, I have the 6 g edge and even vacumming it through the small opening is tougher(although much less time) than any of my other tanks.I also have a spec V and have to say both of the fluval tanks were good deals and I really enjoy them.
What type of light came with yours?


----------



## Roroco (Apr 19, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I here you, I have the 6 g edge and even vacumming it through the small opening is tougher(although much less time) than any of my other tanks.I also have a spec V and have to say both of the fluval tanks were good deals and I really enjoy them.
> What type of light came with yours?


The 43 LED top. There are some darker spots on the top edges, but it is a suitable light for me. I might try some other mods later, but for now it works well.


----------

